# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Lepidodactylus lugubris

## Martin

Might as well show our lizard as well. We really only have one picture of her so far, she is still quite shy. It's a (so far) nameless mourning gecko.

http://www.frogforum.net/members/vip...re8666-her.jpg

http://www.frogforum.net/members/vip...7-up-close.jpg

And the terrarium:
http://www.frogforum.net/members/vip...-frontside.jpg

She is about 8 months now, so we expect her to lay her first eggs anytime now. Really exciting! And really practical to only need one animal to breed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Martin

Wohow! We just saw her sitting on the glass side, with a very visible egg inside her! Partyy!!

----------


## Joey

She's lovely, geckos are such beautiful animals, and i've just read up on Mourning Gecko reproduction, very interesting i knew insects and worms parthenogentic but not any reptiles.

----------


## Jared

very nice  :Smile:  geckos are great to have around  i used to keep golden tailed geckos but unfortunatly u now need an advanced liscense.

----------


## mathieu

Hi Martin,

The exoterra terrarium are not really adapted for Lepidodactylus  :Frown: 
Younger can escape by the Closable inlets for wires and/or tubing even if they're closed.

Younger are very very small, to prevent escape use silicon to close those parts and also for the cut out in background.

I'm not sure you understand what i wrote  :Confused:

----------


## Martin

Yes, she really is a beautie! And yeah, cloning amongst reptiles are awesome. Godzilla style  :Big Grin: 

Mathieu:
Yes, I know the babies are very small and can escape via the vent holes and between the glass sides. That's why we have an escape-proof enclosure until the young ones are big enough to move home again  :Smile:

----------


## mathieu

Ok  :Wink:

----------


## Martin

Why don't you post a picture of your terrarium for the L. lugubris?  :Smile:

----------


## mathieu

One Lepidodactylus live in each terrarium of my dartfrog, you can see two in my photo album, the other terrarium are just for the breeding dartfrog.

----------


## Martin

Ah, sorry, I did not understand that. That's cool! Do they notice each other, the frogs and the gecko? Or do they just mind their own business?

----------


## clownonfire

Great looking gecko, Martin! 
Very.... gecko-y!  :Wink:

----------


## mathieu

> Ah, sorry, I did not understand that. That's cool! Do they notice each other, the frogs and the gecko? Or do they just mind their own business?


 
They do own business, lepidodactylus catch the cricket became too big for dartfrog  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Martin

She did lay her first egg yesterday! Now, since it's her first, the risk of a non-hatch is quite big. But we are exited anyway and we hope for the best!

----------


## Joey

Oh wow, congrats. I hope her egg hatches ... fingers crossed  :Smile:

----------


## Amy

Woohoo!!!  Congrats!  I hope it hatches for you  :Smile:

----------


## 5280

Awesome man, congrats!!! Hope it hatches!!!  :Big Applause:

----------


## Martin

2 other pictures on her:




The egg is pink-ish, and not yellow-ish. This means that I will probably hatch. Horray! Just another 30 days or so. And she is soon to lay a second egg. Good times!

----------


## Martin

Just a little update, in case someone is interested. We got our first successful hatchling today :Smile: 

It's hard to comprehend how tiny they actually are...



PS. I have no idea why there's a picture of a fat frog in my previous post, where it was a picture of our egg... Oh well

----------


## Jeff

> PS. I have no idea why there's a picture of a fat frog in my previous post, where it was a picture of our egg... Oh well


I was a bit curious, but it made me lol a bit nonetheless ;  )

Congrats again on the lovely baby! Beautiful species and lovely enclosure!

----------


## Martin

> I was a bit curious, but it made me lol a bit nonetheless ;  )


Seems like if you delete the pictures (from your album) that the links are directed to, it replaces it with something completly random from someone else album. If you click at the terrarium-picture in the OP, it shows a picture of John's tadpoles...
Here's a new (working) picture of the terrarium, if anyone is interested:





> Congrats again on the lovely baby! Beautiful species and lovely enclosure!


Thanks a lot! They really are amazing creatures.

----------


## Joey

Oh wow that baby is so tiny, it would appear i've (finally) logged in at the right time. I was thinkinh about your gecko and her eggs the other day. The baby is so beautiful  :Smile:

----------

